# MINNEAPOLIS | 333 Hennepin | 97m | 318ft | 28 fl | Pro



## grant1simons2 (Aug 29, 2014)

http://www.ci.minneapolis.mn.us/www/groups/public/@cped/documents/webcontent/wcms1p-147335.pdf

A 28 floor residential tower is proposed for the Old Saint Anthony neighborhood, also known as HenCen. There would be 260 residential units along with 6,000 sq ft of retail space. Currently there are a lot of tiny details of this towers base being brushed up. Residents are upset with the lack of retail offered and the fact that the parking is in the podium instead of below ground.


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Just to clarify if you couldn't tell by the last picture this project and the other one Grant posted about the 'Skyline" project are both across the river from downtown Minneapolis. There are quite a few highrise projects in the works for this area. Great views of the river and downtown.


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

I like the basement made of brick, just like the traditional buildings of the city.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Quite a nice looking building, but if it's <100m, it's technically supposed to go in the urban developments section, not highrises.


----------



## grant1simons2 (Aug 29, 2014)

Over 300 ft though... So.


----------

